# help used outlaw tread depth?



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

I found a used set of outlaws in 29.5 for a decent price up here in Canada. The rear tires have about 1" of tread left in the center, new are 1.25".
Are these worth getting?


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

yes if their cheap enough go for em


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I'd still buy em, thats not too much wear.


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

The last picture I got the rears look pretty rounded down. If I could put a picture from my phone on here grrrrrr


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I dunno what your lookin at paying, but I forked out $400 for a set of s/w 29.5s about 6 months ago (tires only, and that was the best deal I found at the time). The fronts are probably 85% and are just starting to round noticably on edges on the lugs, rears are probably 75%......somewhere around 1" of tread in the center of the rear tires, and tips of the lugs are rounded pretty good.


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

I turned him down for his $600 asking price. (Canada)
He just dropped to $500


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

Now he sold them on me haha


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats no good lol, maybe you'll find a better deal.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

You never know, but deals are hard to come by here for tires. The cheapest for brand new ones are $1000. 
I see quite a few deals on here, but always way down south.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

shoot i'd have bought em at 600. 500 is a steal. thats half of what there worth up here lol


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

They would look awesome on that garden tractor!!!!!!!


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

lol! kickin' Grass is built strictly for speed


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

Then it would have no trouble cleaning out the lugs!
Will that thing catwalk?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol I gave $300 for my 28" laws. There about 1" in the centers. I got lucky. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> Lol I gave $300 for my 28" laws. There about 1" in the centers. I got lucky.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


yea you got a deal on them!!!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah man up here outlaws are pricey..atleats 1100$ for some 28's and i think 1200$ for 29.5s the cheapest i've seen...went to a local polaris dealer and they wanted 1600$ for some 29.5 outlaws haha, i love getting dealership price on my 31's  now only if they would show up..


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

Dealership price??????? Can that be extended to forum members haha

I have solved the expensive tires for my sportbike however. A place out east has great deals, got a set for 1/2 of the cost of them locally.


----------



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

After I sell my current tires and the rims that come with my laws ill have $250 in them :flames:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

chew yalll expensive. what they charge yall for ol2? i can get a set of ol2 Down here skinny wide combo for 700 out the door. now the new 28 ol2 i can get a set of 28 skinny wide for 650 out the door, also on the reg 29.5 i can get skinny wide brand new for 625 out the door.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

**** sounds like someone could make a living smuggling tires


----------



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

I wanna know where you can get reg 29.5 for 625 cheapest I can find is 740 and I have to local pickup!


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

My bike shop wanted almost $1300 for 27 inch Zillas. I went to a caster-shop and got them for $660 installed.


----------



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

Griz Id toss the K and N filter on the wifes ride it will let dust through and kill your motor!


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

I put a prefilter sock on it and it stays pretty clean. It's also super wet where i ride, not many dusty days this year.


----------



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok cool id hate to se a 2012 motor get toasted


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

ya i got the filter 1 week before the sock and it took some serious self control to wait to ride it


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kirks here in baton rouge louisiana. I picked up some 30 mud zillas for 350! Good good friend of Mine hooks me up
All the time


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

I just got my 29.5 wheels and tires used but still has the tits on all 4 tires even in the center 600$ I couldnt be happier


----------

